# [REQ}] SNote .apk?



## ESTK921

Hi, I recently switched my Verizon Galaxy Note 2 over to an AOSP rom(Liquid Smooth). I therefore lost the s note functionality of the note 2. My question is, would someone else be able to backup S Note and send me it so I can see if it works just as a general app. I have multiple albums in the app that Id like to be able ot use again. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Extract it from a tw rom and drop it in system/app and make sure its permissions match the others in system/app. Reboot, and test. However it likely wont work, but i could be wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ESTK921

I was thinking it might not work as well but, then again, it is just another app. Sensitivity still works in other apps. 
Also, If I cant find anything I can just just Catch Sketch- It is nearly identical to the drawing features.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

ESTK921 said:


> I was thinking it might not work as well but, then again, it is just another app. Sensitivity still works in other apps.
> Also, If I cant find anything I can just just Catch Sketch- It is nearly identical to the drawing features.


its worth a shot at least i mean tw apps likely have dependencies on other tw components which may not (most likely not) exist in aosp builds for your device. However i cannot say for sure as ive never had a tw device nor done any modding to one. But hell, give it a go right? Lol.

signatures are stupid and lame...


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Will not work. There are a bunch of apps in the PlayStore for you though. Also, If you can - check out Xylon 2.5 ROM It has spen functions....


----------



## sk3litor

I just saw w.w. josh dew review an aokp/tw ROM. Although I didn't get a chance to watch the whole thing I would assume it has the best of both worlds

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farfromovin

Use CM S Pen Add on with Note Buddy to open up Papyrus. Functions like s-note except I like Papyrus better now that I've used it a bit...


----------

